# Aluminum Grips



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone have the Houge Extreme Aluminum Grips on thier pistols, Photo,s if possible. Top Gun sells them and they will have one,s for the P239 Next week. Just wonder How they are and are they worth it.

Thanks:smt033


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*I personally like the Stock OEM plastics....

if your gonna get aluminum hogues get the G10's supposed to wear better...

too much money IMO but to each their own!*


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The only way I'm changing the grips on my Sigs it will be to put on a wood set. I just don't care for the aluminum grips. I'm sure they are well made. They just don't feel right to me.


----------

